# Review Of The Esv



## Blueridge Believer (Oct 26, 2006)

http://www.dtl.org/versions/article/esv/part_one.htm

Gary Zeolla at darkness to light has a three article review of the ESV. Interseting read. Some of you may know him by his New Testament translation (ALT) that you have on e-sword.


----------



## gregbed (Oct 26, 2006)

Don't have time to read Mr. Zeolla's piece right now but thought Leland Ryken's "Bible Translation Differences" would be helpful to the discussion.

http://www.gnpcb.org/assets/products/excerpts/1581346433.1.pdf

Also it would be interesting to hear someone more educated than myself weigh in how the NT authors "translated" the OT. They didn't seem to share our modern concern for verbatim translations.
Just to make clear my position, I'll take the "word-for-word" translation each time and look to trusted commentaries to fill in the rest of the translation process.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 27, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> http://www.dtl.org/versions/article/esv/part_one.htm
> 
> Gary Zeolla at darkness to light has a three article review of the ESV. Interseting read. Some of you may know him by his New Testament translation (ALT) that you have on e-sword.




The ESV is coming out with a new edition that (1) will lay out each verse of the Bible as a separate line, instead of using paragraphing, and (2) will include minor revisions to the translation.

This new edition will use a 10-point font; the Classic Reference Edition (the one I now have) uses a 9.5-point font. So, the type will be somewhat larger (good news for my 54-year-old eyes). I also much prefer the verse-to-a-line layout rather than paragraphing, not only because of my aging eyes, but also because (1) it's easier to find a specific verse quickly, and (2) it makes it easier to study individual verses in detail (at least for me, it is).

So, I'm looking forward to it. Official publication date is next January 26.


----------

